# what kind of distributor for 16v with weber



## vweatrice (May 24, 2006)

Hi, I want a distributor with a vacuum, not the electronic one that the 16v have, it's for my 16v weber setup. I think I need a Saab 8v turbo distributor but I'm not pretty sure. Can someone help me please??? Thx.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (vweatrice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado25* »_You need one from a saab 900 82-87 non-turbo
engine: B201I part# 0237021014
There lots of places in the states to buy a new one

That comes from this thread. Search is your friend.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (ABA Scirocco)*

ok, but why do you see most of these setups with the vaccum line disconnected.. why not just run the factory 16v dizzy if your not gonna hook up the vaccum. I have a saab dizzy and a VW one, I'm not sure which to use.. I also will run the MSD 6A which I have read can give you a nice timing curve if you swap two wires. still trying to figure out which wires to swap. 12 for 12 doesn't seem to know either.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (Big CADDY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big CADDY* »_ok, but why do you see most of these setups with the vacuum line disconnected.. why not just run the factory 16v dizzy if your not gonna hook up the vacuum. I have a saab dizzy and a VW one, I'm not sure which to use.

Use the Saab distributor unless you're not using something like the stock knock sensor control unit (KSU) or an MSD timing computer. Note: the MSD 6A is NOT a timing computer and I'm not sure about that switching the wires thing. I've heard of that but don't know anybody that's actually done it, however it would be real easy to corfirm or refute with just a timing so it might be worth experimenting with.
The VW distributor is completely locked NO advance of any kind built in to it instead, all advance functions are handled by the KSU or timing computer. On the other hand, the Saab distributor not only has vacuum advance, it also has a centrifugal mechanical advance so even without the vacuum connected there's still an RPM based advance curve.
And the reason you often see the vacuum advance disconnected is because the vacuum signal with multiple carburetion or big cams is often weak and/or erratic plus the vacuum drops off very rapidly when the throttles are opened so connecting it to the distributor would at best, have little or no effect and at worst, give you erratic timing at or slightly above idle.
I hope that all make sense.



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 1:58 PM 5-28-2006_


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (ABA Scirocco)*

yes, it all makes sense. You also mentioned something about the cap needing to be notched 180 out./?
make this clear for me please.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (Big CADDY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big CADDY* »_ You also mentioned something about the cap needing to be notched 180 out./?
make this clear for me please.
Thanks,
Tom

You must be thinking of something someone else said because I'm not sure what you're refering to.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (ABA Scirocco)*

sorry, your right and I'm retarded. 
Scirocco77 mentioned about a different cap
Quote:
the saab dist works very well. I have one in my scirocco now. I would suggest using a dist cap off of a new saab because your stock one will not really clear the master cylinder. the part number for the later one is a WA479P and that is a niehoff number. it will work but you have to notch the dist. 180' from your factory notch. 
Quote"


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (Big CADDY)*

Alright, that makes sense, I hadn't heard of anyone using a Saab cap for that, what I have heard of is people using a Fiat X1/9 cap (sorry no part #'s or model years). Those caps are flat and wires come off at a 90º angle leaving you with tons of clearance. From what I've heard on this matter, there's only a clearance problem on some of the earlier A1's maybe you'll get lucky and not have to deal with that issue.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (Big CADDY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big CADDY* »_I'm not sure which to use.. I also will run the MSD 6A which I have read can give you a nice timing curve if you swap two wires. still trying to figure out which wires to swap. 12 for 12 doesn't seem to know either.

a 6AL does not provide any timing curve features. You need a 8980 or some other add on to give you a curve for use with a fixed dizzy. Use the saab dizzy with the vacuum controls. Or else get an 8980 to go with your 6AL. I have the 6AL and 8980 in my racecar, works great.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (RaceJetta)*

Hey everybody. I just wanted to share my experiences with the Saab distibutor. I bought one off E-bay (first mistake). Got the car running and found the dist. hold down/adjustment slots did not line up. After making some special hold down tabs I got the car out on the road only to find the seal inside the dist. was trashed causing oil to go all over my new engine. So I set out to find a replacement seal, not available. Checked into getting a whole new distributor, NLA. So I decided rather than finding another Saab unit that might be faulty as well I went to a regular VW 16v dist with an MSD timing computer. Car runs better, repair/replacement parts are available, no master cylinder fitment issues. I think the Saab setup is cool if your running a very basic ignition and there is no other way to get advance. But if you already have an MSD or similar in my opinion it is worth the extra $130 to bring it into the 20th century and keep the advance electronic.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (joezeeuw)*

good info here.
Last night I swapped the connector for the hal sensor from the VW to the Saab one so it can plug into the saab distributor. the saab one has a VW/Audi symbol on it. ha
If you have space can you run the VW cap? It seems to fit fine and I have room?

For now I'll run the saab distributor, I'll upgrade to the electronic advance later.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (Big CADDY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big CADDY* »_Last night I swapped the connector for the hal sensor from the VW to the Saab one so it can plug into the saab distributor. the saab one has a VW/Audi symbol on it. ha
.

The connector on the Saab distributor is the old style VW type used on early A1's etc.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (ABA Scirocco)*

can I run the stock VW 16v cap. Since I have room?


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (Big CADDY)*

using the stock 16v cap with a Saab rotor


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
The connector on the Saab distributor is the old style VW type used on early A1's etc.

no, stock 16v one works just fine


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_no, stock 16v one works just fine

I guess then Saab, like VW, must have used both styles because the Saab unit I've got has the old style oval connector.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: what kind of distributor for 16v with weber (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
I guess then Saab, like VW, must have used both styles because the Saab unit I've got has the old style oval connector. 

Mine too. I just poped out the connectors from each plug and snapped them into the saab one.


----------



## roger_agge (Jul 19, 2006)

is your 16v a coverted injection to carb s?


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (roger_agge)*

I'm pretty sure it's a Bosch thing, and not a manufaturer thing. Might be a cutoff in the early 80's between plug styles.


----------

